# Black Magic Detail BMW M4 ,Max Protect coatings



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi All ,we had this very nice new BMW M4 in for a new car protection detail ,options were discussed with the customer and Max Protect was the choice of protection for his new pride and joy ,a single stage of polishing was also requested to maximise the finish before the coatings ,megs 205 on a 3M finishing pad was used (sorry but no pics of the wash and decontamination process ) which left us with a very nice finish













a full wiped down prior to the coatings to remove any polishing oils



Max Protect V1 applied



Max Protect V2 applied



Max Protect silk coat applied



Max Protect applied to wheels



Max Protect glass coat pro applied to all glass





Tail pipes polished and sealed arches and tyres dressed

Finished shots





















Thanks for looking 
All comments welcomed 
Stevie BMD


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks alrite that


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice indeed...:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome stevie. Top finish.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Sweeet!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work, seen a couple of these awesome looking machine


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks stunning!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

So much want for one of these it's unreal. My word! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks stunning, how all new cars should be


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work, on a stunning car.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What a animal looking car


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,max protect is fantastic,i work mainly with unc-r,although i rather applying it in colder weather.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

One word...... Wow :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly car and work, excellent


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Stevie the outside shots look outstanding!

:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning finish :argie:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Wowzers :doublesho Stunning :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning finish. Still not seen one of these in the flesh yet!!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

The car looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning work as always Stevie, very sharp finish :thumb:


----------



## Yowsah (Sep 1, 2014)

As a newbie here all I can say is Wow!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good work and and good protection chosen for new car :thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Stevie that looks amazing dude  

I've just bought a BMW M135i that I pick up on Saturday , going to try nip in to see you soon !


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work


----------

